# DEHYDRATED FROG



## Ryan

I just found a froglet container nocked by the cat(assuming the cat, for neighbors/brothers sake it better of been the cat.) I found the froglet, extremely dehydrated, thought it was dead for a while, put it in the container so the cat would eat the assumed corpse, then i came back and it was in a different possition, so i quickly wet him down more and am noticing breathing. Any help would be appreciated, IS THERE ANY HOPE?

Ryan


----------



## mindcrash

You were going to feed your cat the frog corpse?

Am I the only one who thinks this is a little odd?


----------



## snmreptiles

mindcrash said:


> You were going to feed your cat the frog corpse?
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this is a little odd?


Ditto! That's the way I read that too.

-Shelley


----------



## Ryan

LOL, meant wouldnt


----------



## elmoisfive

The key to rescuing/reviving a dehydrated frog is to make sure they keep moist but not overdo it. Try soaking the back end of the froglet in a small pool of water but make sure the head is out of the water at all times. Sometimes using Pedialyte instead of water can help. If you can, minimize the amount of handling of the froglet and be very careful with touching the skin - it is already pretty damaged from the dehydration.

To be honest, from your description of the state of the frog, the odds are probably not good at pulling it through but it is worth the try. If it does pull through, keep a close eye on it to make sure it feeds properly and puts on weight. We successfully rescued a frog after it escaped from the viv only for it to become a poor hunter (bad aim - I suspect its eyes were damaged by the dehydradation) and it subsequently went downhill.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Ryan

Update, he just hopped around a couple times! I hope his vision isnt impared to the point he cant hunt. I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Ryan


----------



## mindcrash

Awesome, sounds like that is a good sign. Now just don't let your cat eat anymore frog corpses and you'll be set


----------



## elmoisfive

Ryan said:


> Update, he just hopped around a couple times! I hope his vision isnt impared to the point he cant hunt. I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Ryan


That is very cool. From your earlier description I imagined a much more impaired frog but from the sounds of it, perhaps things will turn out for the best. In terms of impaired vision, I wouldn't worry too much unless you detect something obvious. We hypothesized vision loss on our frog because he went from being a very effective hunter pre-dehydration to a strike and miss hunter post dehydration. But it was just a guess.

Good luck and congratulations.

Bill


----------

